# بالله العظيم لو حد عنده خبره في صناعه الصابون المواعين زي بتاع بريل



## MOH_ELSHRIF (10 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن يا جماعه حد يفدني ازاي اعمل مصنع صغير في المحافظه اوزع منه علي السوبر ماركت بالله حد يفدني بدراسه او اماكن البيع المواد والعبوات الفارغ جزيتم الجنه


----------

